

Hamas 'seizes Israeli spy dolphin' off Gaza - jackgavigan
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-34001790

======
tired_man
I would have paid money to watch a pile of landsmen in a motor boat trying to
chase a free-swimming dolphin!

